# drawing of bikes



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

i have a couple,but need to find them and scan them


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

these are old ones


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant draw.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hers one of a trike from the back I did


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 14 2008, 01:44 AM~12425190
> *I cant draw.
> *



x2


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 14 2008, 12:58 AM~12425248
> *x2
> *


if you can find some drawings thats cool to


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

HAVE U PUT ANY OF THESE DRAWING INTO BIKES?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I person did a frame out of one of my drawing let me see if I can find the pics


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 15 2008, 11:20 PM~12440651
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


how much for that design?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 09:24 PM~12440708
> *how much for that design?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


PRICELESS HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Boty 09. LMAO.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 09:29 PM~12440779
> *Boty 09. LMAO.
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 15 2008, 11:29 PM~12440778
> *PRICELESS HOMIE
> *


artistics discount? :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 09:31 PM~12440815
> *artistics discount? :dunno:
> *


YOU KNOW IT


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

thats whats up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

all my bike drawns r comp gens
savs papr :happysad:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 16 2008, 03:39 AM~12443006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you can draw real good bro nice work


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 16 2008, 10:25 PM~12451766
> *you can draw real good bro nice work
> *


thanks bro been doing it for over 15 years


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 16 2008, 10:59 PM~12452668
> *thanks bro been doing it for over 15 years
> *


 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

anyone with pics?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 18 2008, 11:46 PM~12473107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up eric ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 19 2008, 01:11 AM~12473242
> *whats up eric ?
> *


hay bro how are you


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 19 2008, 12:20 AM~12473283
> *hay bro how are you
> *


im good  how about you ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nothing much bro just same old same old hows your bike comming along


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 19 2008, 12:29 AM~12473336
> *nothing much bro just same old same old hows your bike comming along
> *


it got painted once but it came out fucked up so im waiting for the guy to repaint


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 16 2008, 01:40 AM~12443014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 16 2008, 04:40 AM~12443014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why does that say ce707 designs when its up here in montreal canada? its a dude that wa in lux before jonathan t.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 27 2008, 03:56 PM~12537789
> *why does that say ce707 designs when its up here in montreal canada? its a dude that wa in lux before jonathan t.
> *


 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cuz I designed it and he made it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 27 2008, 07:21 PM~12539353
> *cuz I designed it and he made it
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ownage backfire.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn you can draw bro i wish i could hell i would fuck up stick men lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 12 2009, 12:40 AM~12677233
> *damn you can draw bro i wish i could hell i would fuck up stick men lol
> *


thanks bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 12 2009, 02:44 AM~12677249
> *thanks bro
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 16 2008, 07:20 AM~12440651
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's exactly what Pinnacle looks like. Good rendering job :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 17 2008, 06:23 AM~12451739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are mine! 

more here


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

keep them comming


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

shit i gotta search between my papers when i was back in school, was drawing bikes the whole time with my homie D-Low :biggrin: we did some bad ass shit :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

tttb


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TIGHT DRAWINGS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I like to draw mine first on the pc


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant wait to steal all these ideas. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

here's something I did the other day


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I know there are more drawing out there


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 15 2008, 08:20 PM~12440651
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


wat happened? :dunno:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

one i did couple of weeks ago  

:dunno:

its FULL of details, check it out!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

omthing i didthis morning.  TRIBLE MASSACER.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

another i did in 06.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

blood,sweat n tears.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 3 2009, 12:33 AM~15546347
> *one i did couple of weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


im digging the top seat and where the headlights are at :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 3 2009, 01:33 AM~15546347
> *one i did couple of weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


hmm thats were i have my head ligths


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 3 2009, 07:38 PM~15554615
> *hmm thats were i have my head ligths
> *


yeaaah?? i taught you had it between the handle bars??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2009, 08:43 PM~15554681
> *yeaaah?? i taught you had it between the handle bars??
> *


nah


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 3 2009, 07:45 PM~15554707
> *nah
> 
> 
> ...


looking good ay  
imma have to move mine somewhere, they keep hitting my fender :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2009, 08:48 PM~15554746
> *looking good ay
> imma have to move mine somewhere, they keep hitting my fender  :angry:
> *


put them were i have them it will look tigth there


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 3 2009, 07:53 PM~15554816
> *put them were i have them it will look tigth there
> *


more work for joel :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2009, 08:54 PM~15554830
> *more work for joel  :cheesy:
> *


yup but it will all pay off at the end


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 3 2009, 07:55 PM~15554847
> *yup but it will all pay off at the end
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2009, 08:59 PM~15554912
> *
> *


u going to the traffic show


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 3 2009, 08:07 PM~15555036
> *u going to the traffic show
> *


naw ill be in sd. but my bike might be there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 I was wondering where this topic went


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 3 2009, 09:24 PM~15555260
> *:0  I was wondering where this topic went
> *


sup bro


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 2 2009, 10:46 PM~15545615
> *wat happened? :dunno:
> *


gonna bust out next year :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2009, 09:36 PM~15555398
> *gonna bust out next year :biggrin:
> *


me to im not done yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 3 2009, 11:03 PM~15556495
> *me to im not done yet
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2009, 10:10 PM~15555079
> *naw ill be in sd. but my bike might be there
> *


COOL HOMIE ILL SHOW YOU THE SPOTS DOWN HERE :cheesy:


----------



## Brainchopper (Jul 5, 2005)

Here is a drawing of a kustom bike from 1964










It comes from this article about a guy who made bikes in the early 1960's

http://bikerodnkustom5.homestead.com/BobBrown64.html


Brainchopper


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 16 2008, 11:24 PM~12451752
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those are nice!

maybe want to use one for a tattoo


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 3 2009, 10:03 PM~15556495
> *me to im not done yet
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

its just the tip of the ice berg :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 5 2009, 10:29 PM~15578376
> *its just the tip of the ice berg :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


U DID ALL THAT WHIT THE CHIAN STILL ON


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 10 2009, 06:52 AM~15618078
> *U DID ALL THAT WHIT THE CHIAN STILL ON
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 10 2009, 02:57 PM~15623031
> *yup  :biggrin:
> *


  why ? just cut the chain off


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Nov 11 2009, 12:50 AM~15629147
> * why ? just cut the chain off
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Nov 10 2009, 10:50 PM~15629147
> * why ? just cut the chain off
> *


I will just wasnt realy trippn on it at the time I was doing it


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 3 2009, 01:33 AM~15546347
> *one i did couple of weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 15 2008, 08:20 PM~12440651
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


damn...faced bars AND sissy bar? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i got TONS of books and books of em just as sic713..when we used to draw in class... 


but im not sharing any of em.......


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 3 2009, 12:33 AM~15546347
> *one i did couple of weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna build this :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

do it, i sell you the design :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 3 2009, 01:33 AM~15546347
> *one i did couple of weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


thats shit is tight


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 3 2009, 02:33 AM~15546347
> *one i did couple of weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 13 2009, 05:47 AM~15653408
> *do it, i sell you the design  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


how do you do it on the computer


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

any ideas? 

please no:

Batman
Greengoblin
rocketeer
Alien vs Predator


Trying to get it painted by march been trying to think of something kandy and bright


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yellow call it paradise heaven


----------



## Danilo los Santos (Feb 7, 2008)

my drawing


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 13 2009, 10:30 PM~15656526
> *how do you do it on the computer
> *


ms paint and years of ms paint experience :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 11 2009, 06:37 PM~15637668
> *i got TONS of books and books of em just as sic713..when we used to draw in class...
> but im not sharing any of em.......
> *


X2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2009, 11:43 AM~15797077
> *X2
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2009, 11:43 AM~15797077
> *X2
> *


x4 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

a work of mine :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 10 2009, 06:53 PM~15940794
> *a work of mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


photoshop much?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 10 2009, 05:56 PM~15940824
> *photoshop much?
> *


you got me.lol. but i think its cool how you can make any pic you want look like a drawing :biggrin: .


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 11 2009, 12:23 AM~15944861
> *you got me.lol. but i think its cool how you can make any pic you want look like a drawing :biggrin: .
> *


hahaha. good shit :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 16 2008, 01:40 AM~12443014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u designed it


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

this is the last one i did couple of months back  its the jpeg version though so difficult to see the engraving and details

Purple Desire










design is for sale, if you wanna build it hit me up and we make a deal :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 1 2010, 03:39 AM~16757938
> *this is the last one i did couple of months back    its the jpeg version though so difficult to see the engraving and details
> 
> Purple Desire
> ...



I see some D-twist trim on that bike  Well.... I imagine it


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

its regular twist :happysad: quality sucks thats why its hard to see it


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 1 2010, 10:49 AM~16759332
> *its regular twist  :happysad:  quality sucks thats why its hard to see it
> *



 It's cool...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

IF I HAD A BIKE TO BUILD..... HE WILL LOOK LIKE THIS!!!!







:wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you did that twan? / ta fait ca twan?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 1 2010, 02:27 PM~16761073
> *you did that twan? / ta fait ca twan?
> *




just found it on the net


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok lol


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

haber si le entienden al dibujo homies


----------



## 96lincoln (Apr 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Sep 6 2010, 07:14 PM~18500412
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


thats sum scary shit lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Sep 6 2010, 06:14 PM~18500412
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


son un chingo de partes, si estas dispuesto un dia hacerlo te las puedo disenear.


----------



## CruisingOldiez (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 7 2010, 07:10 PM~18510431
> *son un chingo de partes, si estas dispuesto un dia hacerlo te las puedo disenear.
> 
> 
> *


tal vez despues ese pero gracias


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Sep 6 2010, 08:14 PM~18500412
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...



lay off the gak lol


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

any more drawings 
:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Ones I've done.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good drawings guys


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

there are still not done but they are going to be handle bars


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

HERES MY DRAWINGS


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

a design Im working on for my daughters bike


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

GOT BORED IN DETENTION LOL I WANNA GET MA FRAME TO LOOK LIKE THIS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 15 2010, 11:41 PM~19079205
> *GOT BORED IN DETENTION LOL I WANNA GET MA FRAME TO LOOK LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool bro I like the flat twist look


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 15 2010, 10:44 PM~19079242
> *thats cool bro I like the flat twist look
> *


THX IF I TOOK MA TIME IT WOULD COME OUT ALOT BETTER


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

a drawing of you know what frame one of my members drew up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

its not a bike but something I did years ago


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this was back in 99


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

not hating on any, cus ive done some unrealistic designs my self

one reoccuring pattern i see is alot of these designs will not be feasable due to the fact that drawing in 2D is whole lot diff from the 3D shape your trying to make.. i know because ive made some before.

some advice would be is ty and make some of your designs out of construction paper and lay it out with tape on your fame and modify from there

over all we got some real grat ideas from all of these..


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

tight pattern's


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

some forks i drew didnt like them too much lol









a fender brace 










houstone logo ,dice and some leafing i did. no one style thats all me rigt there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 28 2010, 11:24 PM~19187121
> *not hating on any, cus ive done some unrealistic designs my self
> 
> one reoccuring pattern i see is alot of these designs will not be feasable due to the fact that drawing in 2D is whole lot diff from the 3D shape your trying to make.. i know because ive made some before.
> ...


I draw on whatever is there you give me a napcan and Ill draw as long as you can atleast draw it realy dont matter what you use


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 28 2010, 11:41 PM~19187269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool bro keep the drawings comming


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 18 2010, 05:31 PM~19103961
> *a drawing of you know what frame one of my members drew up
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

my 8year old kid seen all my drawings a lil while ago and decided to draw a bike up its his Xmas bike I dont know y he put the CE707 on it but he ask me to post it


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Nov 29 2010, 02:01 AM~19188028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that an old drawing bro looks good weather it is or ain't it reminds me when I wood ditch class and go kick it in foods and draw the whole period


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

yeah it is.. lol for a yr straight you ditched class


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Nov 29 2010, 02:09 AM~19188042
> *yeah it is.. lol for a yr straight you ditched class
> *


lol remember this one I did the frame and the back and you did the front half it was one of those days in foods class :biggrin:


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 29 2010, 01:12 AM~19188047
> *lol remember this one I did the frame and the back and you did the front half it was one of those days in foods class :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO damn u kept that drawing :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Nov 29 2010, 02:18 AM~19188060
> *LMFAO damn u kept that drawing :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I stil got drawing from the 3rd grade I kept them all to see how much I have progressed over the years


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 29 2010, 01:20 AM~19188063
> *I stil got drawing from the 3rd grade I kept them all to see how much I have progressed over the years
> *


i see no improvement lol J/K


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Nov 29 2010, 02:30 AM~19188089
> *i see no improvement lol J/K
> *


what a dick :roflmao:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 28 2010, 11:50 PM~19187771
> *my 8year old kid seen all my drawings a lil while ago and decided to draw a bike up its his Xmas bike I dont know y he put the CE707 on it but he ask me to post it
> 
> 
> ...


he wants to be like his pop. c 707 jr.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Nov 29 2010, 01:04 PM~19190273
> *he wants to be like his pop. c 707 jr.
> *


yea maybe so bro :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

IDK WHAT THE F'K I WAS DOING ON THIS ONE. LOL.
"HOT MESS"









HOW MY 26'' LOOKS LIKE SO FAR. STILL GETTING MURALED AND PINSTRIPPED.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 29 2010, 04:45 PM~19191861
> *IDK WHAT THE F'K I WAS DOING ON THIS ONE. LOL.
> "HOT MESS"
> 
> ...


they look good bro


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 29 2010, 04:21 PM~19192129
> *they look good bro
> *


 :h5:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

its not as good as your guys but its something :happysad:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Dec 3 2010, 07:16 PM~19231391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Dec 4 2010, 04:21 AM~19234733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats tight bro


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 4 2010, 04:26 AM~19234746
> *thats tight bro
> *


me? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Dec 8 2010, 07:14 PM~19276608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres a bike with that style frame out here in the 209 somehwere


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Dec 4 2010, 03:28 AM~19234753
> *me? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


not you the drawings and the bike :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn i only drew that because i didnt think it existed :wow:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Dec 8 2010, 07:14 PM~19276608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whahah 

impala bike


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 29 2010, 12:12 AM~19187532
> *I draw on whatever is there you give me a napcan and Ill draw as long as you can atleast draw it realy dont matter what you use
> *


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I went though a lot of ideas before I stopped here.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 3 2011, 02:41 PM~19491134
> *I went though a lot of ideas before I stopped here.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro I like it


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 3 2011, 04:14 PM~19492276
> *looks good bro I like it
> *


Thanks dude. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 8 2010, 10:34 PM~19278261
> *not you the drawings and the bike  :biggrin:
> *


yea i kno dat!.... well new drawing coming up for 2011!!!! time for some neww paint job :biggrin:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Dec 8 2010, 08:14 PM~19276608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Jan 16 2011, 02:35 AM~19610380
> *NICE.... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THX :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

Work in progress !!!!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's some I just did.
All 26" built off schwinn frames.
























































Random Sketches










A- Adult sized pedal car using 20" wheels and a trike kit
B- Wheelchair using two 26" frames w/ wheels and two 12" wheels.
C- Antique modified baby carriage
D- Kick Scooter


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Jan 16 2011, 01:39 PM~19611871
> *THX  :biggrin:
> *


so wen is it coming out???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 30 2011, 12:03 PM~19737149
> *Here's some I just did.
> All 26" built off schwinn frames.
> 
> ...


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

A drawing I did a while back ago.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 15 2011, 04:37 PM~20347428
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Dam this topic died


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Dam this topic died


 start scannin some sketches =) you know you want to..... lol


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

96tein said:


> start scannin some sketches =) you know you want to..... lol


Ill draw some up and get some scanned


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

what I posted looked like trash so I deleted it.


----------



## Moco-H&C (Jul 27, 2011)

I DIDNT DRAW THESE, one is from lowrider arte the other is from the BMX bike thread. i was actually trying to do some half ass drawing to design the wheel cover ill one day have on my continental kit


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

My 4 year old is stuck to send me an angel lol thats what he calls it but its realy called Rad


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

little something i drew


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

idillon said:


> View attachment 423386
> little something i drew


i like the frame


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

your welcone if u got anymore post them i would like to see more


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

ok heres afew. keep in mind most of them still need work. and i tryed to draw mexeca.












hubless batman design






























what you think?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

those are tight bro even mexeca looks real good keep up the good work bro


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks homie i started drawing bikes like three mounths ago. i did lots of graff for years but yr designs are lagit man.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks bro ive been doing it for years but u been doing it for 3months man u got skills bro cant wait to see what eles u come up with


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

idillon said:


> ok heres afew. keep in mind most of them still need work. and i tryed to draw mexeca.
> View attachment 423415
> View attachment 423419
> hubless batman design
> ...


You quit writing to draw bikes? 
Looking good ese!


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

na i still bomb im just takin a little break to do something new. lowriders are my main focus for now but still do little pieces from time2time.
but thanks homie.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice keep up the good work


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

deville said:


> Here's some I just did.
> All 26" built off schwinn frames.
> 
> 
> ...


real cool drawing bro great ideas !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this topic has been sleeping for a wile


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

heres some shit i did a few weeks ago, no time spent on the parts just frame ideas. first ones a split frame trike


















last ones something id like to build. i'm not sure if it looks like someones thats already been done already but i really like it.


----------



## USMCJOEY22 (Feb 12, 2012)

my rangers bike drawing im building it right now only thing left to build is the fenders and speaker box


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

idillon said:


> heres some shit i did a few weeks ago, no time spent on the parts just frame ideas. first ones a split frame trike
> View attachment 562099
> View attachment 562100
> View attachment 562101
> last ones something id like to build. i'm not sure if it looks like someones thats already been done already but i really like it.


I like the split frame design


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

USMCJOEY22 said:


> my rangers bike drawing im building it right now only thing left to build is the fenders and speaker box


That's nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## USMCJOEY22 (Feb 12, 2012)

texas rangers frame


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looking nice bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lesstime fab making all parts


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

love it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


>


Those handlebars look like a set I made for somebody


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Those handlebars look like a set I made for somebody


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

something i drew a while back


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thays a nice og stlye drawing


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

CE 707 said:


>


fuck yea! :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

These some good ideas ..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

One of two sketches that were sent off for the hellboy frame. The other was 3D layout


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> One of two sketches that were sent off for the hellboy frame. The other was 3D layout


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

any new stuff


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i re-created an old drawing of one i did back in '96 when i was in Elite. I sold this one to Greg DeAlba. This was the bike club back then. 18"x24"


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

tequila sunrise said:


> View attachment 653239
> 
> i re-created an old drawing of one i did back in '96 when i was in Elite. I sold this one to Greg DeAlba. This was the bike club back then. 18"x24"


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

tequila sunrise said:


> View attachment 653239
> 
> i re-created an old drawing of one i did back in '96 when i was in Elite. I sold this one to Greg DeAlba. This was the bike club back then. 18"x24"


Nice drawing bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

heres something I was gonna run with last year but said fuck it lol this aint shit to what I have put away


----------

